# Omni Rta - Deck wont unscrew



## Faheem777 (29/3/19)

Hello

For some odd reason I suddenly cannot for the life of me unscrew the deck on my omni and I’m not at home so I don’t have any tools with me. Anyone know any hacks I can try to loosen the deck?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (29/3/19)

Rubber gloves or use a rubber band.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/3/19)

I use a small screwdriver and put it through the airflow to give me some leverage to help turn the deck. 

Normally does the trick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mofat786 (29/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I use a small screwdriver and put it through the airflow to give me some leverage to help turn the deck.
> 
> Normally does the trick.


Yep couldnt agree more Paul that normally works for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (30/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> I use a small screwdriver and put it through the airflow to give me some leverage to help turn the deck.
> 
> Normally does the trick.



Couldn’t find a screwdriver that would fit, however it worked with a fork lol thank you for the tip, it was driving me nuts not being able to open the tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/19)

Faheem777 said:


> Couldn’t find a screwdriver that would fit, however it worked with a fork lol thank you for the tip, it was driving me nuts not being able to open the tank.


Glad you got it open. That’s so frustrating when it happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

